# A year later :)



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

For those of you that were here a year ago, I wanted to thank you for all of the support that you so generously gave me and offer a HUGE HUG! :grouphug:
I'm doing really well..  
Some days are still hard but this has been an amazing year filled with personal growth and change. 
I feel like I've been able to regain the "Me" that I had pushed aside for such a long time and I have to say I really missed me..lol 
The kids and I (and Todd of course!) are moving into a new home and a new city at the end of June. I'm selling most of our things and starting fresh  I'm really excited about the change and being able to claim a new space as my own. 
Again, big hugs to all


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Eva, I'm so excited for you. I told you from the start that one of the benefits of the nightmare you went through would be finding yourself and the strength you didn't know you had. How wonderful that you'll have a fresh start, in a home that reflects the new you. Sending hugs and applause.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Congratulations Eva! You should be very proud of everything you've achieved over the past year - changes like that don't come easy. Good luck with the new house and new life!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I remember you Eva. I am so happy everything is working out. Change happens. Continue to remain strong. You are stronger than you think and you will continue to grow stronger each day. Stay positive. Go do something fun with the children and give Todd a belly rub. And.... come to the forum to let us know how the new you is doing, we do care.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

How exciting for you to get to have a fresh start at a new place. I'm sure there have been some tough times but you have been strong and came out in a better place. Good luck with the move and the new you!!!!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

What a difference a year makes!! I can't imagine how hard it must have been at times, but you did it. A big congrats from me girl!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm really happy for you, Eva! Best wishes in your new home!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Eva I'm so glad to hear your doing well. Good luck on the new digs.


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Eva! Glad to hear that things are going well!! How exciting that you get to move and really have a fresh start! I am happy for you and your kids!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I am happy for you and wish you all the best in your new home!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Glad to hear things are moving in the right direction for you. I know it has been a year full of change but you did survive it and emerged as a very strong woman. Wishing you much happiness with your move and new beginning.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Eva - I'm so happy for you! I bet that one year ago you wouldn't believe where you would be today! We're all so proud of you and wish you the BEST in your new home and new city. Life is exciting! I believe its comprised of good and bad stretches. I got the "bad stretches" out of the way earlier in life and now am experiencing the "really good stretches". I wish the same for you!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Eva, thanks for the update - I was just thinking of you a few days ago and wondering how things were going. I'm so proud of the way you have handled yourself and your children this past year even though you were going through possibly the toughest time of your life. Congratulations on your new home and life - enjoy your fresh start and keep us posted!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks so much everyone 
It has been the hardest year of my life but at the same time I've learned so much about myself..I've learned that I'm *much* stronger and more resilient than I ever believed myself to be! 
A year ago I was a complete mess, wondering how my children and I would survive our loss and all of the new challenges. 
Being a single Mom and working two jobs is hard...really hard at times but I love my life and my kids are doing amazingly well  
For now, I'm packing up the house..getting everything sorted out and trying to let go of the past..that's the biggest challenge but I'm doing the work 
BTW..what the heck do you do with the wedding photo's? I've been staring at the stupid photo album for days now trying to figure out what to do with it..I don't really want to drag it around with me but the kids "may" want to see it someday so I'm hesitant to do away with it completely..ideas??


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Just pack it away. One day your daughter will want to see it. Wounds are still healing now, but years from now you'll drag it out and not care much. My parents divorced in the early 70's and I have their album. It's still part of your history and her history.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Eva, congratulations on the great strides you've made. It was tough but you did it! Wishing you and the children and cutie pie Todd, all the best in your new home.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I agree. Even if your KIDS don't want to see the photos, your grandchildren most likely will want to learn more about their roots at some point. Photo records can be a very meaningful link to our pasts even long after the people in those photos are gone.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Eva, I'm excited for your new move and changes ahead! You are doing well, even though it is hard at times. Yeah for you!!

And, yes, keep the album--just tuck it away somewhere out of the way for now. The kids may indeed want it some day. And, someday it won't be so painful for you to see it, either.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Sheri said:


> Eva, I'm excited for your new move and changes ahead! You are doing well, even though it is hard at times. Yeah for you!!
> 
> And, yes, keep the album--just tuck it away somewhere out of the way for now. The kids may indeed want it some day. And, someday it won't be so painful for you to see it, either.


 It's not so much painful to see..I sit with the kids all of the time and look through their albums which have lots of daddy photo's in them. 
The kids shouldn't lose those memories and so I encourage them to enjoy their photo albums and keep framed photo's of Dad if they want them.
Kenna hasn't spent time with her dad in almost a year now but I don't keep her from her memories..they are part of her history. 
I found a beautiful photo of all 5 of us from a camping trip when Aiden was a baby and made copies for the kids so that they could remember our happy times together before dad left. 
I can even look at our wedding album and remember that day with joy...because it WAS a joyful day  
It's just more stuff to have to lug around with me...Okay, I admit I'd rather not have to see it *every* time I pull out the albums..lol
I think that I may burn the photo's onto a disk for the kids and stash the album at my parents house.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Eva said:


> It's not so much painful to see..I sit with the kids all of the time and look through their albums which have lots of daddy photo's in them.
> The kids shouldn't lose those memories and so I encourage them to enjoy their photo albums and keep framed photo's of Dad if they want them.
> Kenna hasn't spent time with her dad in almost a year now but I don't keep her from her memories..they are part of her history.
> I found a beautiful photo of all 5 of us from a camping trip when Aiden was a baby and made copies for the kids so that they could remember our happy times together before dad left.
> ...


That works! Then it's still around if they want it when they are older.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Good, Eva. So glad you are able to see/feel it this way. You go!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

So happy for you and the kids. Good luck in your new home.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

aww great report EVA. I am so happy for you!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I believe there was a reason Eva, and you and the kids are coming out on top!
By all means, keep the wedding pics for your kids/grandkids. I made a terrible mistake when my mother died and threw out my brothers (he had passed away) wedding pics. He had a very messy divorce several years before. His EX was very estranged. Well, his son later said he had wanted them because his mom had thrown hers away. Confusing?
Anyway, it's good to just pack them away.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

YOU GO GIRL!!! I'm so happy for you and the kids and wish you well in your new home.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Eva,

So glad to hear from you-What a difference a year makes-you and the kids have come so far and done so good. Keep the album at your parent's place that way the kids can look at it when they want. And it will not be anywhere you have to see it if you don't want to.

Congras on the new house-new city and I just bet new jobs since you are moving. You have so come out on top after feeling you were at the bottom sinking.

Hugs to everyone-you the kids and of course Todd
Keep coming to the forum and keeping us up to date on your move and new life.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Eva! I was just wondering how things were going with you. You sound terrific. What a wonderful thing to discover YOU again. (((Hugs))) with lots of smiles attached.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Eva,

You have been such an inspiration and a wonderful role-model for your kids threw all this mess. You should be so proud, I know I am very proud of you! It just takes time to get through stuff like that and I'm glad you didn't just jump up and move right away instead working through it.

Hugs to you, the kids and Todd. Be well and keep in touch!

Beverly


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

So glad to read this Eva!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

{{{Eva}}} How wonderful you and the kids are doing. Amazing the growth that occurs in times of trouble. Just remember never lose yourself again. I am so happy for you. It sounds like you are moving forward. As for the album, your mom's is a good place for safe keeping.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Eva, I applaud you.:cheer2: As the saying goes "time heals all". You have come a long way. Stay focused, move forward and you're on your way to a good life and happy times ahead.


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

*Eva, so good to hear from you!!!! I can hardly believe that it has been a year already! To you it may seem ages or only a day ago! I'm proud of you for moving on and as someone mentioned, not just jumping into it. You gave yourself and the kids time to adjust. Keep looking up Eva! You are in my prayers for this move and all of the wonderful things God still has in store for you!*


----------

